# First Look At the New CZ P10 Pistol



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

BREAKING: First Look At the New CZ P10 Pistol


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks interesting, very interesting.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Friend has a BRAND NEW CZP06 Loves it but wants more an Electric Guitar. He's already vested in a few Glocks (Those he'll keep). I was thinking on it (Lack of funds till early part of 2017) so the CZ P10 look very very interesting .


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Kennydale said:


> Friend has a BRAND NEW CZP06 Loves it but wants more an Electric Guitar. He's already vested in a few Glocks (Those he'll keep). I was thinking on it (Lack of funds till early part of 2017) so the CZ P10 look very very interesting .


I've got a P06 it works great right out of the box. It's a tried and true design. I'd wait on the P10 and let others be the guinea pigs.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd be happy to be a guinea pig, lol. CZ are great guns... with an MSRP of $500, I'd expect to see it on shelves for just over $400.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks good. I love the CZ-75, but prefer striker fired for concealed carry. This pistol looks like it might combine the best qualities of the Glock and XD with some of the CZ traits that I like. I'm anxious to hold one in my hand.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> *I'd be happy to be a guinea pig, lol. * CZ are great guns... with an MSRP of $500, I'd expect to see it on shelves for just over $400.


I guess I would too, if somebody gave me one. Indeed CZ's are great guns, no argument there. I've got four, a P01, a P06, a CZ 40 P and a CZ 75 B Compact.

But they do have some drawbacks. The finish machining of parts leaves a lot to be desired. Especially inside the slide where there are a lot of rough tool marks. Other than a basic field strip, they are also not the easiest guns to work on. The slide stop is difficult to remove without some kind of tool or the bottom edge of the magazine as they suggest. Slip, which is easy to do and you could end up scratching the frame. So far I haven't. The slides can be difficult to rack for some people because the rails ride inside the frame as there is less surface to grasp.

The ergonomics are great, they feel just "right" in the hand. The guns I have functioned flawlessly, everyone of them right out of the box. I really like the looks of them and there are a lot of parts available for them. For the money you probably could not buy a better handgun. Obviously this applies only to the model's that I own and my personal experience both working on and shooting them.

For some reason or the other the CZ 100 never went over too well? You rarely if ever see them on dealers shelves, at least I haven't. In fact I've yet to see even one. They have had mixed reviews and I believe that the CZ 100 was CZ's first polymer pistol? As far as I know they have been discontinued. Unlike the CZ 75 type pistols and their variants that were designed and developed in 1975 and are still manufactured today. The P07's and P09's are much better and by all accounts are great guns. You see them in just about any gun store. Perhaps they learned something from the CZ 100? Will the P10 be like the CZ100? I really don't know but I don't want to be the first to find out. This should apply to any new product that is first on the market by any manufacturer. The Remington R51 makes a good case for this.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice pistol & a good price. I'll be watching for more reviews on it in the future.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

desertman said:


> The slides can be difficult to rack for some people because the rails ride inside the frame as there is less surface to grasp.


Good points, everything you said, but particularly, the ability for some to rack the slide easily. I love my CZ handguns, but as I get older and as my arthritis worsens, I find it harder and harder to use some handguns, my CZ models in particular because of less surface area of the slide to grab on to. I go to slingshot the slide to chamber a round and my left hand just doesn't have the oomph sometimes to snap it back properly. I've had to polish the slides and rails on most of my guns, with Sigs and Walthers needing the least.

I was thinking about looking into one of those slide toggles I've seen on Tanfoglio race guns. Tactically, it might not be a good idea, but failure to get the gun in battery would be worse. ;-)

Anyway, great post. Thanks.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Another review for those interested. Really like what I've seen so far.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

These are finally starting to show up now. Saw a few on Gunbroker for above list price. I'll wait. Not much time to shoot before I retire in October.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I want one.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Me too ... love CZ pistols.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Im with Desertman. , waiting for the guinea pigs :smt1099


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

You might want to watch this video before you run out and buy one:


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

CZ will figure it out. Not sure why these problems didn't show up during testing. Hope it had nothing to do with the coating that was put on it.


----------



## eagle01 (Sep 14, 2017)

I sure hope CZ doesn't shift away from hammer fired pistols like S&W and Ruger did. Nothing wrong with striker pistols, but there are already plenty of great choices out there. CZ makes the finest commercial DA/SA pistol made IMO.

I would rather see them introduce a single stack version of their PO1 or P07 models than dabble in the striker fired market. I'm sure the p10 is a fine weapon, but it a little to zzzzz zzzz for my taste.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

It's taken me two years to get around to it but I've finally added a CZ P10c to my little CZ family. I picked it up Monday but have not had a chance to test it out thus far. Hopefully in the next few days I'll manage to run a box or two of ammo through it. It sure does feel good in the hand. The mag release issue appears to have been resolved because I've had no difficulty using mine with an empty or full magazine.


----------

